# Device Driver not found : TPCD001



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jan 6, 2005)

d:  for dvd drive is not showing in dos or in windows explorer

i can see a: for floppy drive even if i remove floppy drive

so only a: and c: drive is shown
cant change dvd drive letter also because cant  see even in system properties and then selecting device manager
Thanks.

Device Driver not found : TPCD001

But sometime i can see d: for dvd and cd and can use cd and dvd
suddenly Device Driver not found : TPCD001  is shown after boot up screen
have reinstalled mscdex but nothing happened


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jan 6, 2005)

THE latest information is 

I am getting error for d: drive
d: drive is not shown in windows explorer
before it was shown and also i can use dvd drive
now no drive letter is shown for dvd.

After booting and windows 98 screen i get this.
Device Driver not found : TPCD001
OR

IBM IDE CD-ROM DRIVER VERSION 3.11
DEVICE NAME..........TPCD001
Driver was not installed.Cd rom drive not found.

HITACHI  GD-S200


----------



## husayn786 (Jan 6, 2005)

*hello*

hi...
boot in safe mode.....
put ur win98..cd..in cd-rom
now thre will diffrent file with extension cab..will be thre
try to search base5.cab..and search for the driver for which error has occured..if u got ..just
go to say c:\windows\system32..and copy it thre..
if u didn't got..search some other cab files..
boot the pc..
hope this will help u
bye


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jan 8, 2005)

but i cant access dvd or cdrom drive
i dont know how dvd drive disapper suddenly from windows explorer
i was using digit dvd and computer hanged then when i booted dvd drive disappered


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jan 10, 2005)

anyone who knows it please post here
thanks


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jan 16, 2005)

any help 
thanks
cant use dvd till now
ibm is also not helping


----------

